# Launch June 20: Damasko DC 86/2



## StufflerMike

Monday, June 20, Damasko is going to launch something new in their DC8X line - the DC86/2.
The DC 86/2 bezel comes in a fresher design, a tad different to bezels we are used to when talking about Damasko watches. “Sometimes less is more“ seems to be a saying Damasko listened to.

At 12 o‘clock you‘ll still find the logo but now Damasko added some information about the watch

Central Minute Counter
Military Certified​
The DC86/2, like all other models in the DC8x line-up, will be available in matt & black.
The DC 86/2 got a new strap as well, a "Snow Calf" leather strap, available in black and brown.









[Pic borrowed from FB]

I think that the DC86/2 looks a bit more modern without denying its origin/its DNA. I also like that the DC86/2 has become shorter hour markers compared to its predecessor. The shortened hour markers go very well with the new bezel design.


----------



## ekwanok

The typeface for the bezel, subdials, and descriptive text is really clean. "Central minute counter" is perhaps unnecessary, as that's apparent from a cursory look. Overall, cheers to Damasko for a handsome watch.


----------



## ekwanok

A question for those with design skills: Is the font used for "Made in Germany" different from the sans-serif font used elsewhere, or does it just look that way because of the lower-case letters? To my untrained eye it clashes a bit. (I'd like to acknowledge that this is deep nerdery and should not influence anyone's assessment of the watch.)


----------



## PSo71

Love the cleaner, more modern bezel/dial/font, but why all the extra text? I think it clutters up what could have been a really clean, minimalist aesthetic. Just the logo alone would have been perfectly fine.


----------



## egwatchfan

Wow this looks potentially quite lovely. Anyone know the specifics around size/thickness/bezel material?


----------



## StufflerMike

egwatchfan said:


> Wow this looks potentially quite lovely. Anyone know the specifics around size/thickness/bezel material?


Damasko know all specs, wait until Monday. They will most likely update their website and online shop.


----------



## Batboy

I hope it’s ice-hardened steel 🤞



PSo71 said:


> Love the cleaner, more modern bezel/dial/font, but why all the extra text? I think it clutters up what could have been a really clean, minimalist aesthetic. Just the logo alone would have been perfectly fine.


I agree, albeit it’s still a handsome watch.


----------



## Lylegunner

PSo71 said:


> Love the cleaner, more modern bezel/dial/font, but why all the extra text? I think it clutters up what could have been a really clean, minimalist aesthetic. Just the logo alone would have been perfectly fine.


You should have seen what it looked like written in German.


----------



## earlofsodbury

Wow! I did not see this coming - not when there are so many gaps elsewhere in the collection!

I *like* the aesthetic decluttering - definitely enhances the tool-watch aesthetic.
The change in font puts a little more space between the centre-minute chronos and the DC5n & DC6n ranges.
The new font plus extra text closes the gap between Damasko's typical aesthetic and that of more conventional watches - not _quite_ sure how I feel about that: I've always loved Damasko's differentiation, but my very first impression of Damasko was of a certain stylistic bleakness, so the change might well appeal to a wider audience.
Ambivalent about the bezel simplification - not _quite_ sure that was the right move...
Not keen on the pictured strap, but that's trivial - I change straps more often than I change my bedsheets 
Overall, a good move IMO.

Quick before-and-after image:


----------



## egwatchfan

earlofsodbury said:


> Wow! I did not see this coming - not when there are so many gaps elsewhere in the collection!
> 
> I *like* the aesthetic decluttering - definitely enhances the tool-watch aesthetic.
> The change in font puts a little more space between the centre-minute chronos and the DC5n & DC6n ranges.
> The new font plus extra text closes the gap between Damasko's typical aesthetic and that of more conventional watches - not _quite_ sure how I feel about that: I've always loved Damasko's differentiation, but my very first impression of Damasko was of a certain stylistic bleakness, so the change might well appeal to a wider audience.
> Ambivalent about the bezel simplification - not _quite_ sure that was the right move...
> Not keen on the pictured strap, but that's trivial - I change straps more often than I change my bedsheets
> Overall, a good move IMO.
> 
> Quick before-and-after image:
> 
> View attachment 16706186


Agreed. Very nice improvement overall from my pov…. Though I might choose the new one with the old bezel if I could….


----------



## Mediocre

Interesting. This design feels more akin to their German peers. Not a bad thing, as I like German watches quite a lot. Just an observation


----------



## Gebbeth

The font on the subdials look very Omega Speedmaster Professional-like. I do like the cleaness of the new layout, but I don't know if it makes that much of a difference.

Will this new font appear on all DC86s going future? Will there be the orange and green accent model with this font? Will there be a countup and countdown bezel offered?

What does German Military Certified mean?


----------



## GrouchoM

I don't like that they removed the minute marks on the bezel. I used them often when I had the DC86. 
I dislike the added labeling...to Rolexy. I prefer the bolder subdial numbers. I guess I like the bezel font. 
If I was to get another, I'd prefer the OG. It's more tool watch - form follows function.

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## ekwanok

GrouchoM said:


> I dislike the added labeling...to Rolexy.


Agreed. I immediately thought of "Officially certified" and "Rotor self-winding" on Tudors.


----------



## MrDagon007

In general I love the refresh.
Also not sure what “central minute counter” brings to the table. It is like putting “digital” on a smart watch.
I guess that they wanted to balance the dial design by adding text.

More photos. It looks like the 86 is still using ice hardened steel. The other ones use “instrument steel, surface hardened”


----------



## Gebbeth

They gotta be coming out with a DC66 replacement now, don't they?


----------



## Happy Acres

StufflerMike said:


> Monday, June 20, Damasko is going to launch something new in their DC8X line - the DC86/2.
> The DC 86/2 bezel comes in a fresher design, a tad different to bezels we are used to when talking about Damasko watches. “Sometimes less is more“ seems to be a saying Damasko listened to.
> 
> At 12 o‘clock you‘ll still find the logo but now Damasko added some information about the watch
> 
> Central Minute Counter
> Military Certified​
> The DC86/2, like all other models in the DC8x line-up, will be available in matt & black.
> The DC 86/2 got a new strap as well, a "Snow Calf" leather strap, available in black and brown.
> 
> View attachment 16705097
> 
> [Pic borrowed from FB]
> 
> I think that the DC86/2 looks a bit more modern without denying its origin/its DNA. I also like that the DC86/2 has become shorter hour markers compared to its predecessor. The shortened hour markers go very well with the new bezel design.


Great looking piece! (as always)


----------



## Igorek

These are nice but older model(s) look better.


----------



## GrouchoM

Igorek said:


> These are nice but older model(s) look better.


Yep. Is it the same 7750-based movement?

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## blinks112

Love the look with the bezel. For the bezel-less models I feel like the dial or subdials don't balance quite as well... The subdials feel larger maybe without all the tick marks?


----------



## GrouchoM

I showed the side by side images to my non-watch wife and her initial response was that, without the rings surrounding the subdials, they were harder to quickly read. 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## aaamax

drilled lugs???


----------



## StufflerMike

Gebbeth said:


> They gotta be coming out with a DC66 replacement now, don't they?


Don‘t think so, it is a DC 76 replacement/facelift - DC76/2.


----------



## StufflerMike

aaamax said:


> drilled lugs???


Not difficult to detect from the new pics: Yes, as far as the DC76/2 is concerned.










And „no“ as far as the icehardend DC86/2 is concerned.


----------



## StufflerMike

GrouchoM said:


> Yep. Is it the same 7750-based movement?
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


C 51-6.


----------



## StufflerMike

egwatchfan said:


> Wow this looks potentially quite lovely. Anyone know the specifics around size/thickness/bezel material?



Diameter case 42,00mm, diameter with bezel 43,8mm,
Height 13,80mm | 14,40mm,
Lug width 22,00mm,
L2L 50,4mm.

Bezel: Bi-directional, hardened steel, 1-11 / 5-55 / 60-min countdown

EDIT (as of June 20th): Now website states 1-11 (only)


----------



## StufflerMike

Gebbeth said:


> What does German Military Certified mean?


„Functional safety with negative pressure and acceleration tested and certified according to military standards“ (German military standards would be my guess).


----------



## StufflerMike

Batboy said:


> I hope it’s ice-hardened steel 🤞


The DC 86/2 is, the DC76/2 is not (surface hardened only).


----------



## fredb31

Do we know if the others bezels (5-55 and countdow) will also be modified ?
And by the way, can we also expect a new dial for the DC82 ?


----------



## ekwanok

@StufflerMike, when you visit Damasko in summer, might you be willing to ask Herr Damasko about the redesign process for the DC76/2 and DC86/2? It would be quite interesting to hear about his thinking. By way of example, here are a few questions. How was the (attractive) new typeface chosen? What other changes were considered, but not implemented? Do the updated watches make use of Damasko's new machines? Have there been minor changes to the C51 movements in response to experience so far? If it isn't polite or feasible to ask such things, of course I understand.

On a different note, after staring at the photos I've realized that my favorite change may be the deletion of printed white borders on the subdials. It helps them vanish when you want to look at the central hands. (Thanks @earlofsodbury for the side-by-side image.) As @GrouchoM observes, that could make the subdials harder to read, but on balance I like it.


----------



## StufflerMike

@ekwanok 
Will do. Curious to see the new models in the flesh. Photo op is scheduled for Monday, July 04.


----------



## StufflerMike

fredb31 said:


> Do we know if the others bezels (5-55 and countdow) will also be modified ?
> And by the way, can we also expect a new dial for the DC82 ?


No clue, time will tell.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15

earlofsodbury said:


> Wow! I did not see this coming - not when there are so many gaps elsewhere in the collection!
> 
> I *like* the aesthetic decluttering - definitely enhances the tool-watch aesthetic.
> The change in font puts a little more space between the centre-minute chronos and the DC5n & DC6n ranges.
> The new font plus extra text closes the gap between Damasko's typical aesthetic and that of more conventional watches - not _quite_ sure how I feel about that: I've always loved Damasko's differentiation, but my very first impression of Damasko was of a certain stylistic bleakness, so the change might well appeal to a wider audience.
> Ambivalent about the bezel simplification - not _quite_ sure that was the right move...
> Not keen on the pictured strap, but that's trivial - I change straps more often than I change my bedsheets
> Overall, a good move IMO.
> 
> Quick before-and-after image:
> 
> View attachment 16706186


Thanks! Was looking for a side by side comparison.

I think overall the redesign is very smart. I love the subdial outline deletion, I think it makes the watchface less cluttered. I don’t necessarily hate the text at 12, but it does feel a little too Daytona to me, and the “central minute counter” probably could’ve been something else. Overall though, a nice change and it does somehow make the watch seem a bit more “refined” in a way.


----------



## earlofsodbury

Hmmm, for me these dial changes make even more sense in the DC76/2. 

_Faintly_ irked that this has happened less than a year after I got mine... Still, I own a genuine rarity now!


----------



## Batboy

StufflerMike said:


> The DC 86/2 is


Good ice-hardened news!  I’m delighted to see hardened, nickel-free steel in a new model.


----------



## Igorek

GrouchoM said:


> Yep. Is it the same 7750-based movement?
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


Don't know, you have to ask Stuffler or Damasko. I am not interested in mechanical chronographs just pointing out the design of the older model look better than new.


----------



## StufflerMike

Igorek said:


> Don't know, you have to ask Stuffler or Damasko. I am not interested in mechanical chronographs just pointing out the design of the older model look better than new.


Question has been answered already, C51-6.


----------



## Palettj

I love it otherwise, but something seems off with the thinner non-bold font used for "DAMASKO."


----------



## Happy Acres

Palettj said:


> I love it otherwise, but something seems off with the thinner non-bold font used for "DAMASKO."


Keeping it the same as V1 would crowd the additional text. I think it was a good call by Damasko.


----------



## GrouchoM

StufflerMike said:


> Question has been answered already, C51-6.


Isn't the C51-6 based on the 7750? If so, are they getting the base from Swatchgroup?

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## GrouchoM

Igorek said:


> Don't know, you have to ask Stuffler or Damasko. I am not interested in mechanical chronographs just pointing out the design of the older model look better than new.


I agree on the design. It used to be fully tool (form following function). Not some function elements are taking a back seat to style.

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## ekwanok

GrouchoM said:


> Isn't the C51-6 based on the 7750? If so, are they getting the base from Swatchgroup?
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


Yes, the C51 is based on the 7750. I don't know whether they are getting ebauches from ETA/Swatch or making all parts themselves.


----------



## ekwanok

ekwanok said:


> Yes, the C51 is based on the 7750. I don't know whether they are getting ebauches from ETA/Swatch or making all parts themselves.


This slightly dated article on the DU51 includes the following: "The redesign was significant. The 7750 doesn’t have the torque necessary to employ a central-minutes function, so the entire chronograph mechanism had to be rejiggered. Altogether, Damasko estimates that 50% of the movement was changed to get it to its current form." This later article on the release of the DC80 says of the C51, "What started out as an ETA/Valjoux 7750 has received such significant modifications as to earn it 'in-house' status." That sounds like they start from the ETA base, but @StufflerMike will know for certain.


----------



## earlofsodbury

Gebbeth said:


> They gotta be coming out with a DC66 replacement now, don't they?


Logically, the stylistic changes should ultimately transfer to all models unless they intend to evolve a series of watch families with distinct identities. If that's the case then new versions of most chronos _should_ follow as-and-when they clear stocks of the older designs.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm starting to realise I'm ambivalent about these changes. They're not the characteristic and unique look that first attracted me to Damasko, and which has currently got me addicted to the brand (just today I bought my second DC56, since I should never have sold the first one!), and while I don't dislike the new look and respect its rationale, it _is_ less distinctive.

Of course _commercially_ it's likely that it will prove to be a good move with wider appeal - and let's face it, Damasko's a business, not a charity for the entertainment of fanboys like us!


----------



## GrouchoM

earlofsodbury said:


> Logically, the stylistic changes should ultimately transfer to all models unless they intend to evolve a series of watch families with distinct identities. If that's the case then new versions of most chronos _should_ follow as-and-when they clear stocks of the older designs.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I'm starting to realise I'm ambivalent about these changes. They're not the characteristic and unique look that first attracted me to Damasko, and which has currently got me addicted to the brand (just today I bought my second DC56, since I should never have sold the first one!), and while I don't dislike the new look and respect its rationale, it _is_ less distinctive.
> 
> Of course _commercially_ it's likely that it will prove to be a good move with wider appeal - and let's face it, Damasko's a business, not a charity for the entertainment of fanboys like us!


I hope for them it works, but looking too much like others stylistically my reduce sales. 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Happy Acres

Each time I come back to look, I find it growing on me, especially the black version


----------



## Gebbeth

Okay. Would like a new version of the DC66. Would also like a black version of the bracelet that fits at least the DC86 models, if not the entire line.


----------



## MrDagon007

Mike: Cool that you’ll visit them.
Please also ask about the future of the DK105 or at least their top movement. And if Si-variants are planned of the chronos and the A-26.
As if you needed reminding


----------



## dtyger

I wonder now will it be possible to swap to the new dial on my DC86?
That would great combination: custom sword hands, orange accents and a new uncluttered dial.


----------



## ekwanok

MrDagon007 said:


> And if Si-variants are planned of the chronos and the A-26.


I inquired with both Watchmann and Damasko about Si parts, without success. Would like to see them return.


----------



## valuewatchguy

What does the Military Certified designation mean now?


----------



## ekwanok

valuewatchguy said:


> What does the Military Certified designation mean now?


According to the Damasko email, the DC86/2 is "military certified according to NATO military standard Mil.810." The standard is described on Wikipedia and on a blog post by what looks like a military computing vendor. It sounds like public (as opposed to defense) vendors have wide latitude in claiming compliance with this standard. Wikipedia claims some vendors label products compliant without actual testing, but there is no citation for that claim.


----------



## Cahanc

dtyger said:


> I wonder now will it be possible to swap to the new dial on my DC86?
> That would great combination: custom sword hands, orange accents and a new uncluttered dial.


I have sword hands with blue chrono hands custom, interesting idea about a dial swap!


----------



## gerrya

ekwanok said:


> The typeface for the bezel, subdials, and descriptive text is really clean. "Central minute counter" is perhaps unnecessary, as that's apparent from a cursory look. Overall, cheers to Damasko for a handsome watch.


I agree, "Central Minute Counter" is unnecessary unless you forget how your own watch works.


----------



## StufflerMike

gerrya said:


> I agree, "Central Minute Counter" is unnecessary unless you forget how your own watch works.


Irritating logic, somehow. You know it is a Damasko and you know it is military certified ? No ?


----------



## gerrya

StufflerMike said:


> Irritating logic, somehow. You know it is a Damasko and you know it is military certified ? No ?


The consensus here seems to be too much clutter on dial, I agree. Sorry that irritated you.


----------



## Gebbeth

I agree in that there is one line too much on the dial text. They could have at least raised the text a line higher on the dial. As such, the end of the text is way too close to the pinion.


----------



## Happy Acres

These points of minutia regarding text will be moot once in hand, as the letters are so tiny they will barely been seen or noticed while using the watch. I think we have all experienced that.


----------



## that 1 guy

This is the center minute chrono I have been waiting for. Reasonable price, the dimensions are good, and I find the elimination of the tickmarks appealing.


----------



## Gebbeth

Look, if this means the older model DC86 might get a little cheaper on the used market, I'm all for it.

OR, please please come out with a DC66 replacement!

OR, please come out with the new DC86 with the green or orange accents. AND a DLC black, ice hardened braceleet.


----------



## TJ Boogie

Superbly-done.


----------



## that 1 guy

I have one comming on preorder through Watchmann. I chose to have colored seconds and minute hand and went with the bracelet. It should be about 6 months.


----------



## Igorek

Review on wornandwound...








Damasko Returns With Two New Chronographs - Worn & Wound


Damasko is known for their innovation and the integration of their patented technologies into a minimal, straightforward package. The robust and hard wearing nature of their watches is something to consistently expect from the German watch manufacturer, and yet it seems that Damasko continues to...




wornandwound.com


----------



## hl213

I just love these watches. But why oh why can't damasko make a slim chronograph  I'm a chef, so the rugged nature, WR, and central minute counter are absolute selling points. Sold on the spot. Until i see the thickness. I've 7" wrists but just can't see how I can comfortably pull off that case profile. Amd without an AD where I can try it, there is no chance I'm putting the money down to wait 3+ months just to end up disappointed and asking for a return. I want to love it, and perhaps i could, but not with that much ambiguity


----------



## Cahanc

Gebbeth said:


> Look, if this means the older model DC86 might get a little cheaper on the used market, I'm all for it.
> 
> OR, please please come out with a DC66 replacement!
> 
> OR, please come out with the new DC86 with the green or orange accents. AND a DLC black, ice hardened braceleet.


They have DC86 in both Green and Orange available now as far as I know.


----------



## Gebbeth

Cahanc said:


> They have DC86 in both Green and Orange available now as far as I know.


The "new" DC86 with the new text AND with the green or orange accents.


----------



## earlofsodbury

Gebbeth said:


> The "new" DC86 with the new text AND with the green or orange accents.


You can just order it made this way - no need to wait for them to offer it as a named model.


----------



## ekwanok

That Worn & Wound article does not make a single critical statement about the watch, which rather undermines its credibility. I like the new design a lot, but like any human effort it isn't perfect. The following passage stood out as strained: "But again, Damasko is a brand that might not be known to those outside of the enthusiast community, so the extra writing on the dial in the form of 'Central Minute Counter' and 'Military Certified' makes the key features immediately obvious and solidifies the credibility of the watch. This is no different than when we see brands put the water resistance rating or COSC certification on the dial." Water resistance and COSC certification are not obvious to the naked eye; a central minutes counter is. ("Military Certified" is fair enough.)

The article also says that the Damasko C51 movement was "modeled after the legendary Lemania 5100." Does anyone know whether the similarities between the C51 and the 5100 go beyond the central minutes counter? (Staring at the first photo below, I finally noticed the ETA logo under the balance and the "7750" on the right edge of the base plate, which may answer @GrouchoM's question from earlier in the thread, but the Damasko photo may be outdated.)

Damasko C51








(Source: damasko-watches.com)


Lemania 5100








(Source: chronomaddox.com; this is the 5100-derived 5190)

There's no Delrin movement ring on the C51. The visible parts of the movement look similar to the 5190, but I know nothing at all about movements. I would enjoy hearing from those of you who know more.


----------



## valuewatchguy

ekwanok said:


> Water resistance and COSC certification are not obvious to the naked eye; a central minutes counter is. ("Military Certified" is fair enough.)


I'm not sure that the central minutes counter is obvious. It sort of just looks like the running seconds hand on any and all 3 hand watches. I've been into watches a long time and only recently heard about chrono movements with the central minute counter. I agree its too much text on the dial but the facts revealed are not that obvious to the unitiated.

Is this the same movement in the "old" DC86?


----------



## ekwanok

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm not sure that the central minutes counter is obvious. It sort of just looks like the running seconds hand on any and all 3 hand watches. I've been into watches a long time and only recently heard about chrono movements with the central minute counter. I agree its too much text on the dial but the facts revealed are not that obvious to the unitiated.


Good point. But the central minutes counter _can_ be seen, even without the watch in hand. No amount of looking will reveal compliance with COSC standards.


----------



## gerrya

ekwanok said:


> Good point. But the central minutes counter _can_ be seen, even without the watch in hand. No amount of looking will reveal compliance with COSC standards.


Totally agree. No one is going to see this text but the wearer. When I'm sitting next to someone I may be able to see the brand but that's it. So the info on their should be neat for the owner, I could buy :water resistance, cosc, even the Military Certified is cool.


----------



## Cybotron

These are really nice


----------



## GregoryD

These look really great, except that text on the dial is awful. That's the kind of thing that could be on the case back. Nonetheless, a great overall effort.


----------



## Springdale_1

I am just happy that Damasko is putting out a new watch! I was a bit disappointed that they promised/suggested new things in 2022 back in January, but have only come out with more DS30s so far. 
Good on them - I think this is an interesting evolution of the DC86. Hopefully they can get through the backlog of orders and keep up with demand!


----------



## bts01

Springdale_1 said:


> I am just happy that Damasko is putting out a new watch! I was a bit disappointed that they promised/suggested new things in 2022 back in January, but have only come out with more DS30s so far.
> Good on them - I think this is an interesting evolution of the DC86. Hopefully they can get through the backlog of orders and keep up with demand!


I think I am in the same camp, good to see some life and it is a nice watch: I hope it sells well for them - personally, still waiting on the da3xs replacement/evolution/news about this.


----------



## MrDagon007

ekwanok said:


> That Worn & Wound article does not make a single critical statement about the watch, which rather undermines its credibility.


It is just a news article regurgitating the website; it is not a review.
And there is an error or at least vagueness. The 8x is ice hardened, and the 7x is surface hardened


----------



## earlofsodbury

We live in a world where most people shop online, not in stores, so Damasko including text on the dial that emphasises an important USP is a smart move in my opinion. Once a budget is decided, people buy on appearances first and features second, but lots may never even _realise_ that they're looking at a centre-minutes chronograph unless it's spelled-out to them. Indeed many probably won't even know they exist - there are so few makers selling them - so worth putting front-and-centre.

Embarassingly, the first time I saw Damasko's DC8N range, I saw the four hands in the promo pics and thought I was looking at UTC watches...

Edit: - tried editing-out the text some dislike, also increased the size of the Damasko logo and re-centred it: personally, I think the edited version looks crap; Damasko got this one right imo.











*___*

As for the W&W article: most journalists are regurgitating press-releases; the good ones bother to rewrite in their own words, the bad ones CTRL+C, CTRL+V, and then add a few of their pet inanities and misconceptions...


----------



## martyINaustin

FWIW, one thing i love about my DA36 is it's yellow seconds hand. one thing i don't like about my Bell and Ross is it has the same white color on it's seconds hand. can you imagine the legibility if the that 3rd white hand was Yellow? or anything other than white? my eyes are getting crappy so if i can't see at a glance what time it is without having to decode the seconds and minutes hands i'm annoyed. thanks for reading.

marty.


----------



## 1165dvd

earlofsodbury said:


> We live in a world where most people shop online, not in stores, so Damasko including text on the dial that emphasises an important USP is a smart move in my opinion. Once a budget is decided, people buy on appearances first and features second, but lots may never even _realise_ that they're looking at a centre-minutes chronograph unless it's spelled-out to them. Indeed many probably won't even know they exist - there are so few makers selling them - so worth putting front-and-centre.
> 
> Embarassingly, the first time I saw Damasko's DC8N range, I saw the four hands in the promo pics and thought I was looking at UTC watches...
> 
> Edit: - tried editing-out the text some dislike, also increased the size of the Damasko logo and re-centred it: personally, I think the edited version looks crap; Damasko got this one right imo.
> 
> View attachment 16713581
> 
> 
> 
> *___*
> 
> As for the W&W article: most journalists are regurgitating press-releases; the good ones bother to rewrite in their own words, the bad ones CTRL+C, CTRL+V, and then add a few of their pet inanities and misconceptions...


I prefer it with the addition text as well. Overall, I really like the changes. I’d prefer a coin edge bezel, but that’s only a minor quibble. The damest model might be a perfect Top Gun alternative imo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timpaniare4me

Where's the updated DC86/2 with blue accents?!


----------



## Palettj

MrDagon007 said:


> It is just a news article regurgitating the website; it is not a review.
> And there is an error or at least vagueness. The 8x is ice hardened, and the 7x is surface hardened


Worn & Wound was an authorized Damasko dealer. Looks like that is no longer the case.


----------



## Commisar

Hm I think the subdials look great

The smaller hour indices aren't my thing though.


----------



## earlofsodbury

timpaniare4me said:


> Where's the updated DC86/2 with blue accents?!


That would be a custom order. Both mine added €35 to the cost.


----------



## Cahanc

Damasko or Watchmann or Long Island Watch could answer for certain but it’s highly likely you could order the DC86/2 with different colored chrono hands and even sword hands on hour/minute. It’ll take a bit to ship but worth it if you ask me. I waited 5 months for my custom DC86, which I love.


----------



## WatchMann

Cahanc said:


> Damasko or Watchmann or Long Island Watch could answer for certain but it’s highly likely you could order the DC86/2 with different colored chrono hands and even sword hands on hour/minute. It’ll take a bit to ship but worth it if you ask me. I waited 5 months for my custom DC86, which I love.


Affirmative, just drop us a line and let us know what you would like.


----------



## GrouchoM

External appearance aside, I'd the DC86/1 identical to the DC86/2?

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## PSo71

earlofsodbury said:


> We live in a world where most people shop online, not in stores, so Damasko including text on the dial that emphasises an important USP is a smart move in my opinion. Once a budget is decided, people buy on appearances first and features second, but lots may never even _realise_ that they're looking at a centre-minutes chronograph unless it's spelled-out to them. Indeed many probably won't even know they exist - there are so few makers selling them - so worth putting front-and-centre.
> 
> Embarassingly, the first time I saw Damasko's DC8N range, I saw the four hands in the promo pics and thought I was looking at UTC watches...
> 
> Edit: - tried editing-out the text some dislike, also increased the size of the Damasko logo and re-centred it: personally, I think the edited version looks crap; Damasko got this one right imo.
> 
> As for the W&W article: most journalists are regurgitating press-releases; the good ones bother to rewrite in their own words, the bad ones CTRL+C, CTRL+V, and then add a few of their pet inanities and misconceptions...


I think you just reinforced my preference for a dial without all the extra text.  It's not just the extra lines of text, but the unnecessary content of those extra lines. There's already so much going on with the dial in the first place that I don't think it's necessary to fill in all the negative space. I was always drawn to Damasko for their austere, minimalist aesthetic. I think this is a small step away from that design philosophy.

But in the end, it's all good! It's still a handsome watch, and I'm pretty sure we all still love Damasko watches 😍


----------



## earlofsodbury

PSo71 said:


> I think you just reinforced my preference for a dial without all the extra text.  It's not just the extra lines of text, but the unnecessary content of those extra lines. There's already so much going on with the dial in the first place that I don't think it's necessary to fill in all the negative space. I was always drawn to Damasko for their austere, minimalist aesthetic. I think this is a small step away from that design philosophy.
> 
> But in the end, it's all good! It's still a handsome watch, and I'm pretty sure we all still love Damasko watches 😍


To be fair, I wasn't trying to convince you - or anyone - to _like_ it, only to suggest why Damasko chose to do things the way they did. 

Guess you could always invest in a black Sharpie and a caseback-opener... ;-)


----------



## recon493

earlofsodbury said:


> To be fair, I wasn't trying to convince you - or anyone - to _like_ it, only to suggest why Damasko chose to do things the way they did.
> 
> Guess you could always invest in a black Sharpie and a caseback-opener... ;-)


You did a great job on the png edit and is very much appreciated. You saved me from having to do it for myself out of curiosity. Though I actually prefer the simpler dial, I also can appreciate the fine printed text (similar to a Pelagos). To me it shows a level of manufacturing detail and quality. Most people dont even notice your watch, much less the fine print; so, it is definitely there for the owner's appreciation and perhaps reiteration as to why you spent the money you did.

Thanks again.


----------



## gerrya

recon493 said:


> You did a great job on the png edit and is very much appreciated. You saved me from having to do it for myself out of curiosity. Though I actually prefer the simpler dial, I also can appreciate the fine printed text (similar to a Pelagos). To me it shows a level of manufacturing detail and quality. Most people dont even notice your watch, much less the fine print; so, it is definitely there for the owner's appreciation and perhaps reiteration as to why you spent the money you did.
> 
> Thanks again.


My preference would be old DC86 with new bezel without minute marks.


----------



## Batboy

martyINaustin said:


> one thing i love about my DA36 is it's yellow seconds hand. one thing i don't like about my Bell and Ross is it has the same white color on it's seconds hand.


I agree with Marty; the coloured seconds-hand was a significant part of Damasko's design language. I hope we see a return to coloured seconds-hands.


----------



## ekwanok

Batboy said:


> I agree with Marty; the coloured seconds-hand was a significant part of Damasko's design language. I hope we see a return to coloured seconds-hands.


Colored seconds hands are still available upon request.


----------



## MrDagon007

I find the coloured second and central minute counter adding a lot of clarity to the dial. The dial looks busy with these in white.
Is a major reason of me ordering the dc82 green


----------



## pizza_dog

No big surprise but they’ve done the same dial update for the DC 76 now too: DC76/2


----------



## StufflerMike

pizza_dog said:


> No big surprise but they’ve done the same dial update for the DC 76 now too: DC76/2


Yep, see post #15,#24 😉


----------



## pizza_dog

Oh word. I just got a Damasko email about it, didn’t realize it’d been covered already.


----------



## lucas9p9

It looks like it, but does anyone know for sure if the date wheel on these also has a different typeface from the original? Hard to tell just by comparing the "1"s.


----------



## StufflerMike

lucas9p9 said:


> It looks like it, but does anyone know for sure if the date wheel on these also has a different typeface from the original? Hard to tell just by comparing the "1"s.


Did you googled pics ?




















The difference in font is obvious, don‘t you think.


----------



## watchhunter72

MrDagon007 said:


> In general I love the refresh.
> Also not sure what “central minute counter” brings to the table. It is like putting “digital” on a smart watch.
> I guess that they wanted to balance the dial design by adding text.
> 
> More photos. It looks like the 86 is still using ice hardened steel. The other ones use “instrument steel, surface hardened”


I am really smitten - I love the PVD version of the 86/2. The new font is a game-changer. 
Sooner or later it shall be my first Damasko. Such an ubercool piece!


----------



## frank_be

hl213 said:


> I just love these watches. But why oh why can't damasko make a slim chronograph  I'm a chef, so the rugged nature, WR, and central minute counter are absolute selling points. Sold on the spot. Until i see the thickness. I've 7" wrists but just can't see how I can comfortably pull off that case profile. Amd without an AD where I can try it, there is no chance I'm putting the money down to wait 3+ months just to end up disappointed and asking for a return. I want to love it, and perhaps i could, but not with that much ambiguity


Try a Vintage Claude Meylan chronograph. I recently bought one and it is magnificent. There are 2 for sale at the moment on chrono 24. It has a lemania 1355 movement with a very high grade finish. It’s a very unknown and much undervalued watch imho. It is thin (less than 13mm) and has a strap width of 19mm. And of course it has the central minute chronograph counter.


----------



## franksf

Love everything about it. The new discret sub dials, the new date font (always hated the fat and blurry date day fonts on all their models), the new placement of the logo and damasko writing. The line txt makes the dial more relevant to its time à la Tudor/rolex and frankly I cannot read them with my naked eyes so i am ok! . Love that 76/2. It may be my next purchase.


----------



## spoolmakdays

I think it's a very balanced, aesthetically pleasing and legible dial. The text works in this case.


----------



## HappyJack

I think the removal of the rings around the sub-dials more than makes up for the additional text, making the watch face, overall, feel less cluttered than before.
I'm unsure of the removal of the markers from between the bezel numbers. Yes, it does make the bezel seem less busy; but it also removes a useful element which gave the old bezel dual functionality as both a quasi GMT timer, and as a secondary timer.
However, on balance I do like the look of the new model. I was very disappointed with the mechanical failure of my DC86 after less than a week, and I hope that Damasko have managed to get their QC under control again. If so, I'll tempted to come back for one of these DC86/2 models before long.


----------



## GrouchoM

HappyJack said:


> I was very disappointed with the mechanical failure of my DC86 after less than a week, and I hope that Damasko have managed to get their QC under control again.


Me, too.... twice. 


Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Pilot2

I like it a lot!


----------



## Doc7

StufflerMike said:


> Did you googled pics ?
> 
> View attachment 16759639
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16759640
> 
> 
> The difference in font is obvious, don‘t you think.


Hello, in these and other pics, I am wondering is the 6 o’clock hours Subdial a jumping hour hand? This is unusual right?


----------



## Doc7

StufflerMike said:


> Did you googled pics ?
> 
> View attachment 16759639
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16759640
> 
> 
> The difference in font is obvious, don‘t you think.


Here is a video of what I think is the same movement? Look where the hours hand is when jumping minutes is in the 30s. I don’t understand the photos showing the hours at 12 when minutes is in this position. What am I missing here??


----------



## WatchMann

Doc7 said:


> Here is a video of what I think is the same movement? Look where the hours hand is when jumping minutes is in the 30s. I don’t understand the photos showing the hours at 12 when minutes is in this position. What am I missing here??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16881188
> View attachment 16881188


The bottom sub dial is elapsed hours when the chrono runs for long periods. Each marker is 1 hour. The hand slowly advances once the chrono starts, it does not jump.


----------



## Gebbeth

WatchMann said:


> The bottom sub dial is elapsed hours when the chrono runs for long periods. Each marker is 1 hour. The hand slowly advances once the chrono starts, it does not jump.


I guess what Doc is saying is that in the press photos, the elapsed minute hand is at the 40 minute mark, but the elapsed hour hand is still straight at the 12 mark. If it's not a jumping hour hand, the elapsed hour hand should be at least 1/2 way to the 1 hour mark, but it isn't.

I liken this to being a press photo, probably with a fake movement. The minute-hour-elapsed minute hands are in a "classic" photogenic pose to show the dial as best as possible, but a slightly off whack elapsed hour hand breaks the symmetry a bit.

Anyway, just my conjecture.


----------



## Doc7

WatchMann said:


> The bottom sub dial is elapsed hours when the chrono runs for long periods. Each marker is 1 hour. The hand slowly advances once the chrono starts, it does not jump.


thank you. Does this mean this photo is a false representation somehow? I’ve seen Photos with jumping minute and the bottom subdial hours hand in these positions several times on this thread. Here is one from the Watchmann site:


----------



## WatchMann

Gebbeth said:


> I guess what Doc is saying is that in the press photos, the elapsed minute hand is at the 40 minute mark, but the elapsed hour hand is still straight at the 12 mark. If it's not a jumping hour hand, the elapsed hour hand should be at least 1/2 way to the 1 hour mark, but it isn't.
> 
> I liken this to being a press photo, probably with a fake movement. The minute-hour-elapsed minute hands are in a "classic" photogenic pose to show the dial as best as possible, but a slightly off whack elapsed hour hand breaks the symmetry a bit.
> 
> Anyway, just my conjecture.


Ok, I follow you. I was quickly just glancing at the video screen grab, where it is in the correct position. You are likely right then.


----------



## WatchMann

Doc7 said:


> View attachment 16881287
> 
> 
> 
> thank you. Does this mean this photo is a false representation somehow? I’ve seen Photos with jumping minute and the bottom subdial hours hand in these positions several times on this thread. Here is one from the Watchmann site:


The photos all come from the same place, so likely it is a mock up somehow. I just checked and see the /1 version also looks the same.


----------



## earlofsodbury

Bear in mind, early press-release pics of most watches are often graphic renders.

For the lazy manufacturers, that is also all you ever get on their websites as well...


----------



## dtyger

Just learned today that swapping dials on existing DC86 is not an option anymore  








Eager for Damasko news ?


Thanks so much Mike, for the (rare) interview with Konrad and the pictures of the machinery. A genuine manufacture! Love it. A Damasko watch is certainly a keeper. No need for artificial shortage, here all is real.




www.watchuseek.com


----------

